# VFAA State outdoor at PWA 6/12 and 6/13



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

VA Vince said:


> Shoot is this Saturday and Sunday, I may not be there but come on out and have some fun!
> 
> www.princewilliamarchers.com


I was beginning to wonder if the shoot was on. I hadn't seen any scratch about it. 
Lord willing I will be there Sat & Sun. Looking forward to seeing PWA club for the first time. 
BTW, what are the target butts @ PWA?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> I was beginning to wonder if the shoot was on. I hadn't seen any scratch about it.
> Lord willing I will be there Sat & Sun. Looking forward to seeing PWA club for the first time.
> BTW, what are the target butts @ PWA?


Its a good course!!!

Same rubber target matts they have at walton park in lynchburg...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Its a good course!!!
> 
> Same rubber target matts they have at walton park in lynchburg...


Oh well, I was hoping for celotex. I just love to scrape arrows after each target.:wink: Thanks


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone that's shot there, will tell you they're an awesome club, with an awesome course. Rubber mats for butts, good food, and PWA holds good shoots. I'll be there sunday.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Do I have to shoot both days?? Got a case of crs today....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

nanayak said:


> Do I have to shoot both days?? Got a case of crs today....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep:wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Yep:wink:


Hmmmm... that's gonna be a prob them.. my own club has a 3D that I work... on Saturday....

Might be worth it just to shoot Sunday.... :set1_thinking:

Either that, or head north to pick on Rattle.... :wave:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Its Official, this C class shooter will be there! Atleast on Saturday.....


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

VA Vince said:


> Its Official, this C class shooter will be there! Atleast on Saturday.....


Good to see you there Vince. 
That was one tough course. First time I recall shooting that felt more like a hard summers day in the hay fields. HOttttttt & MUggggy it was whew.
I learned alot about sight problems in bright sun when targets were well shaded. It is good to confront all these things for sure. It can only make you better while serving you some good ole Humble pie.

Great bunch of guys and gals at PWA :thumbs_up

Thanks a bunch, vANCe


----------



## jnlavery (Apr 24, 2010)

Vance, really nice meeting you. Thanks for being patient with a newbie. It was a real pleasure for me to shoot with guys with your skills. Looking forward to shooting with you in the future.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

jnlavery said:


> Vance, really nice meeting you. Thanks for being patient with a newbie. It was a real pleasure for me to shoot with guys with your skills. Looking forward to shooting with you in the future.


Besides the heat and humidity, shooting at PWA and meeting you all was a Blessing. Shooting with Rick Stark (World Class BB Champ) was a treat. Steve, Brian, Nick, and shooting with you both days was great. I'm glad you didn't let your equipment failure bring you down. You probably should have ditched that first bow the first day. Still you didn't let it get you down. Good job Jay. Keep shooting! Field Archery is a great sport of dicipline.


----------

